# my 07 altima went up in flames while driving



## lucky2balive (Jul 4, 2007)

well as my user name states i am lucky to be alive while driving down 805 fwy in national my car went up in flames i really need some help i have reported this to Nissan and the Office of deffects investigation @ Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration(NHTSA) | U.S. Department of Transportation *ive have learned there is now a recall of all 07 altimas in place and if you own one contact the dealership Immediately this can save your life no joke * ooh and how can i post the pictures can you guys help me


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

this is no joke right? are u a troll? 
there was this issue in 2002-2003 altimas. post you pic at imageshack.us
when you post links to pic don't include www or http://. what is the recall #?
thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucky2balive (Jul 4, 2007)

lucky2balive said:


> well as my user name states i am lucky to be alive while driving down 805 fwy in national my car went up in flames i really need some help i have reported this to Nissan and the Office of deffects investigation @ Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration(NHTSA) | U.S. Department of Transportation *ive have learned there is now a recall of all 07 altimas in place and if you own one contact the dealership Immediately this can save your life no joke * ooh and how can i post the pictures can you guys help me


call 1800nissan1 for more details on 07 altima recalls or just drive to your local dealer and ask about the new recal took effect 07-07-07


----------



## lucky2balive (Jul 4, 2007)

lucky2balive said:


> call 1800nissan1 for more details on 07 altima recalls or just drive to your local dealer and ask about the new recal took effect 07-07-07


Recalls - Search Results

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Report Date : July 11, 2007 at 01:46 PM 
SEARCH TYPE : VEHICLE 
Make : NISSAN 
Model : ALTIMA 


Make : NISSAN Model : ALTIMA Year : 2007 
Manufacturer : NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC. 
NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number : 07V267000 Mfr's Report Date : JUN 18, 2007 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Potential Number Of Units Affected : 140582 
Summary: 
ON CERTAIN VEHICLES, IF A SUFFICIENTLY HOT OBJECT ENTERS THE AIR FILTER HOUSING THROUGH THE ENGINE FRESH AIR INTAKE SYSTEM AND CONTACTS THE ENGINE AIR FILTER, THE FLAMMABILITY CHARACTERISTICS OF THE AIR FILTER MATERIAL ARE SUCH THAT THE FILTER MAY IGNITE. 
Consequence: 
IF THE AIR FILTER MATERIAL IGNITES, A FIRE MAY OCCUR. 
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE AIR FILTER WITH A NEW ONE THAT HAS IMPROVED ANTI-FLAMMABILITY MATERIAL CHARACTERISTICS. THE RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ON OR ABOUT JULY 3, 2007, AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGH OCTOBER 1, 2007. OWNERS MAY CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. 
Notes: 
CUSTOMERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION¿S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

cool. it's only air filter.
and hey very nice screen name. lol. well actually glad you are alive and hope this will never happen again.


----------

